# Store rollout for MyTime website?



## JohnSith373

I know a a week or two ago, someone mentioned in the shoutbox a rollout of MyTime.target.com for stores use. Was that somewhere on workbench or just a rumor that started out here? @Amanda Cantwell


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

idk... but today for the first time I can't access the website (before it let you log in and it would say access denied)

hopefully that means it's coming soon. it is long past time to ditch Kronos


----------



## dannyy315

What's interesting it that a couple months ago, the website where you can view your schedule, http://wss.target.com/mobile/viewmyschedule/getUserRole.do, stopped working, and now it redirects to  mytime.target.com


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Mine does not redirect, it shows the old mytime like normal and url doesn’t changw


----------



## a1flow

Our ETL-HR said it was replacing all the posted schedules and swap board once it fully rolls out.  Will be able to pickup/give up shifts on it also.  Says it is replacing Kronos.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

a1flow said:


> Our ETL-HR said it was replacing all the posted schedules and swap board once it fully rolls out.  Will be able to pickup/give up shifts on it also.  Says it is replacing Kronos.


I truly can't wait. you'll also be able to request off from home I believe


----------



## JohnSith373

a1flow said:


> Our ETL-HR said it was replacing all the posted schedules and swap board once it fully rolls out.  Will be able to pickup/give up shifts on it also.  Says it is replacing Kronos.


ETL HR say a timeframe?


----------



## dannyy315

a1flow said:


> Our ETL-HR said it was replacing all the posted schedules and swap board once it fully rolls out.  Will be able to pickup/give up shifts on it also.  Says it is replacing Kronos.


I can't wait to delete the damn Kronos (uKg wOrKfOrCe) app from my phone, I have an unhealthy hatred for it haha


----------



## happygoth

dannyy315 said:


> I can't wait to delete the damn Kronos (uKg wOrKfOrCe) app from my phone, I have an unhealthy hatred for it haha


Kronos is TRASH. I don't use it and thankfully my store doesn't rely on it either, we have a swap shift list. Definitely looking forward to MyTime.


----------



## TLSpot

I heard they are also developing a My Time app to be released 3rd quarter ish 

*edit for clarification


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

TLSpot said:


> I heard they are also developing a My Time app to be released 3rd quarter ish
> 
> *edit for clarification


They have one for Android. Just need an iOS one...


----------



## MxTarget

Ding dong, the Kronos witch is dead (or dying at least!)


----------



## TLSpot

Also apparently it will automate break schedules team members can see, so leaders won’t write a break schedule anymore. Cant wait to see how that works at Starbucks 🤣


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

TLSpot said:


> Also apparently it will automate break schedules team members can see, so leaders won’t write a break schedule anymore. Cant wait to see how that works at Starbucks 🤣


I’ll believe it when I see it working for front end.


----------



## JohnSith373

TLSpot said:


> Also apparently it will automate break schedules team members can see, so leaders won’t write a break schedule anymore. Cant wait to see how that works at Starbucks 🤣


If you’re in MyTime or Kronos, you can see the system generated break for yourself. TLs and above can see the breaks fro everybody.


----------



## CeeCee

We started using it on March 8th. Still a few glitches if you are trying to swap shifts with someone for the same day (at least for one of my teammates) but so far I like it. Easy to see your schedule as well as available shifts if you are looking to pick up hours.


----------



## Anelmi

I went to see I could even find it on the Apple app store. And I couldn't.  Is this because it's not available for iPhones? And yes, my store hasn't adopted it yet but I was curious....


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Anelmi said:


> I went to see I could even find it on the Apple app store. And I couldn't.  Is this because it's not available for iPhones? And yes, my store hasn't adopted it yet but I was curious....


no iOS app yet


----------



## Anelmi

Why wouldn't they develop it for iOS too?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Anelmi said:


> Why wouldn't they develop it for iOS too?


Idk. Hopefully they will soon


----------



## CeeCee

I have an iPhone and I downloaded the app. It isn’t in the App Store though. You have to go thru the link on the page in order to download it.


----------



## Anelmi

I tried that but I’m not authorized. Says it’s only for DCs and select stores as rollout begins. So we will wait.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Stores who have the new mytime— do the old schedule links and kronos app still work, or did they disable them for you all? I’m curious if the new mytime is in any way based off of kronos or if it’s completely in house


----------



## CeeCee

Kronos still works but I like the ease of navigation in the new myTime app. Only disadvantage is you can’t see your “time card” punches like you can in Kronos. Maybe they will add that feature. I like being able to check that I remembered to clock out for the day so I’m still using both.


----------



## Mikuhl

I like how complicated iOS is. Fuck Apple.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Mikuhl said:


> I like how complicated iOS is. Fuck Apple.


Wouldn’t be complicated if they just released it on the App Store like they did for android


----------



## sunnydays

it will be eventually


----------



## IWishIKnew

Does it let you request time off, or is that still only in store?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

IWishIKnew said:


> Does it let you request time off, or is that still only in store?


I think someone said not yet but it’s cominf


----------



## Mikuhl

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Wouldn’t be complicated if they just released it on the App Store like they did for android


They can't. That's exactly why they haven't. Apple will not let you upload enterprise apps. That's why I could not upload mySchedule for iOS the few days it was out.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Mikuhl said:


> They can't. That's exactly why they haven't. Apple will not let you upload enterprise apps. That's why I could not upload mySchedule for iOS the few days it was out.


But they could make it not an enterprise app. Walmart and Amazon have their employee apps on the app store


----------



## sunnydays

they will eventually


----------



## azure

Mikuhl said:


> They can't. That's exactly why they haven't. Apple will not let you upload enterprise apps. That's why I could not upload mySchedule for iOS the few days it was out.


Target will find a way around it. There is a app called target carrier which requires you to sign in and it only works for people with contracts with target. There are also ways around such as profiles or just adding the website to Home Screen. I know that makes it still a website but it would act as the same. I know target works with TestFlight which I don’t know much about but there may be a way to use that to make it. They don’t have to make it public either they could probably find a way to keep it private and you just visit a link and sign into your target account to get the download. You know more about apps then me but if I were to guess they are gonna do one of those or just use a website.

edit: can’t they just make it a business app and post the invite code in the tsc and how to download it.


----------



## JohnSith373

azure said:


> edit: can’t they just make it a business app and post the invite code in the tsc and how to download it.


That’s how the current way MyTime.Target.com is doing it. It’s a one-time use invite code that will allow you to download the app.
Target doesn’t want the invite code posted out and then have TMs login to the app. They rather have a TMs login first to get their invite code.


----------



## starmaster1000

Can we sticky this thread to the SP&B forum?


----------



## dcworker

call my time for target on app store but DC only


----------



## LK18

Hey, look Target developing something we all actually seem to like. Shocking


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

LK18 said:


> Hey, look Target developing something we all actually seem to like. Shocking


I think the bar was below the floor with kronos so anything seems amazing now


----------



## gracefulfillment

They put a notice up at our time clocks saying it's rolling out for us May 31


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

gracefulfillment said:


> They put a notice up at our time clocks saying it's rolling out for us May 31


WOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

can someone confirm that time off requests will transfer to the new system


----------



## Yetive

Can confirm.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

sunnydays said:


> it will be eventually


Any update on this (mytime app available on iOS App Store)? I know there’s that weird back way to get it but it’s annoying and hard for even someone who is techy to figure out much less people who aren’t


----------



## sunnydays

no it’s still in testing in pilot stores


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

sunnydays said:


> no it’s still in testing in pilot stores


Is may 30 a wide rollout or just additional stores in pilot? If wide, will it be on the App Store by then?


----------



## Yetive

No plans for the App store. It is being rolled out now, but not all at once, iirc.


----------



## sunnydays

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Is may 30 a wide rollout or just additional stores in pilot? If wide, will it be on the App Store by then?


just additional stores in pilot

wouldn’t expect it on app store until rollout is chainwide but honestly probably not until after that


----------



## dcworker

Came out last September for all DCS


----------



## socalsailor

Weird I know target has some enterprise apps because my store director handed me his iPhone and told me to go to the MPM app one his phone and type in the missing zebras for closing notes


----------



## sunnydays

yes, etls and above can have their phones provisioned to have apps like mpm on them


----------



## Digi_E

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Stores who have the new mytime— do the old schedule links and kronos app still work, or did they disable them for you all? I’m curious if the new mytime is in any way based off of kronos or if it’s completely in house


its based off kronos, they are using the API, when you used to download kronos mobile you would see a lot of other companies apps that also did the same. Target so far has just made it nicer looking and trimmed the fat which is good.


----------



## HRTMKendall

My store started using the app today for HR Experts and TLs and it’s super easy to use and is a suitable replacement for the swap book!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

HRTMKendall said:


> My store started using the app today for HR Experts and TLs and it’s super easy to use and is a suitable replacement for the swap book!


Awesome!!!! Website is now active for me!!! Interesting it does not show shift tags


----------



## Anelmi

Link?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

MyTime.target.com
Only feedback is it needs the weekly view that target.com/myschedule has. I need that to visualize my week. Also needs an add to calendar function.

For people who are technical/care: the reason the iOS app isn’t on the App Store is bc it’s just a web view right now, which Apple doesn’t allow. Hopefully a native app is coming soon


----------



## HRTMKendall

Amanda Cantwell said:


> MyTime.target.com
> Only feedback is it needs the weekly view that target.com/myschedule has. I need that to visualize my week. Also needs an add to calendar function.
> 
> For people who are technical/care: the reason the iOS app isn’t on the App Store is bc it’s just a web view right now, which Apple doesn’t allow. Hopefully a native app is coming soon


How is your team responding to the swap book going away ?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

HRTMKendall said:


> How is your team responding to the swap book going away ?


No one else in my store knows about mytime yet bc there’s been no announcement

even on target network, new mytime can’t see time card or request off or avail change so stuck with old mytime for a bit


----------



## Marvin Martian

I have always said I am not down loading anything work related on my phone unless Target pays for the data charges associated with said app.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Marvin Martian said:


> I have always said I am not down loading anything work related on my phone unless Target pays for the data charges associated with said app.


You can use target wifi in store for free


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Is there any info on workbench about new mytime? I searched and couldn’t find anything


----------



## Yetive

There was a bunch of stuff that HRE has printed off.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Yetive said:


> There was a bunch of stuff that HRE has printed off.


from where though? I looked everyone on workbench and ehr and couldn't find a word on it


----------



## Yetive

I can check tomorrow. Are you sure your store is rolling it out now.  I thought it was rolling out gradually.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Yetive said:


> I can check tomorrow. Are you sure your store is rolling it out now.  I thought it was rolling out gradually.


I mean I didn't have access to it on Sunday, then I did Monday...


----------



## Yetive

Ok. Didn't realize that.


----------



## HRTMKendall

Amanda Cantwell said:


> No one else in my store knows about mytime yet bc there’s been no announcement
> 
> even on target network, new mytime can’t see time card or request off or avail change so stuck with old mytime for a bit


That’s so annoying. It’s literally so user friendly so it should be rolled out everywhere.


----------



## HRTMKendall

Marvin Martian said:


> I have always said I am not down loading anything work related on my phone unless Target pays for the data charges associated with said app.


You can use this on a desktop as well while at work. It’s MyTime.target.com so no need to use your data!


----------



## HRTMKendall

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Is there any info on workbench about new mytime? I searched and couldn’t find anything


Not a peep on communications at all


----------



## Yetive

ETL HR access only.  Ask if there is a Mytime team member quick start guide.  Hint--there is.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Yetive said:


> ETL HR access only.  Ask if there is a Mytime team member quick start guide.  Hint--there is.


I will once my ETL HR actually realizes new mytime exists 🙄


----------



## ricanaire

Hopefully they release a actual iOS app instead of a shortcut to the mobile site. Also a way to add your schedule to your calendar automatically would be dope.


----------



## socalsailor

ricanaire said:


> Hopefully they release a actual iOS app instead of a shortcut to the mobile site. Also a way to add your schedule to your calendar automatically would be dope.


There is once you log in there is a prompt and instructions for iPhones you get a redemption code through iTunes not sure about android


----------



## Digi_E

socalsailor said:


> There is once you log in there is a prompt and instructions for iPhones you get a redemption code through iTunes not sure about android


that app is a simple redirect to a webpage, similar to how the Kronos app functions, anything you can do on the site you can do on the app which renders it pointless to go through the hassle. I never understood also why Target likes to buy multiple workforce management solutions and use bits and pieces of them for things. Workday can do scheduling and Kronos (mytime) can do most of workday. And MAX (before mytime) was actually quite powerful if you paid the company for the entire system.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Digi_E said:


> that app is a simple redirect to a webpage, similar to how the Kronos app functions, anything you can do on the site you can do on the app which renders it pointless to go through the hassle. I never understood also why Target likes to buy multiple workforce management solutions and use bits and pieces of them for things. Workday can do scheduling and Kronos (mytime) can do most of workday. And MAX (before mytime) was actually quite powerful if you paid the company for the entire system.


Before workday we had like 4 different systems that all did what workday does so it’s gotten bettee


----------



## ricanaire

Digi_E said:


> that app is a simple redirect to a webpage, similar to how the Kronos app functions, anything you can do on the site you can do on the app which renders it pointless to go through the hassle. I never understood also why Target likes to buy multiple workforce management solutions and use bits and pieces of them for things. Workday can do scheduling and Kronos (mytime) can do most of workday. And MAX (before mytime) was actually quite powerful if you paid the company for the entire system.


thats was i was thinking.. why not just use Workday for everything? I’m pretty sure they would even get a discount for bundling services from the same service. Or take a page from Walmart’s book.. their employee app is pretty much MyDay + MyStore (RIP) + Workday/Kronos all in one.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Per July planner New MyTime will be in all stores by Aug and Kronos app will be axed at that time. Hopefully they add time card to it soon.

my store is going completely paperless by the end of the year apparently… idk how that will work


----------



## gracefulfillment

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Per July planner New MyTime will be in all stores by Aug and Kronos app will be axed at that time. Hopefully they add time card to it soon.
> 
> my store is going completely paperless by the end of the year apparently… idk how that will work


It's missing time card, accruals (more convenient than pulling out a paystub), and shift tags. I still have to check kronos for tags because they key captains differently at my store. It also doesn't show names next to shifts available for pickup, so if there are two for the same time, I don't know who's I'm taking.
But hey, its ✨✨ _pretty_ ✨✨


----------



## socalsailor

My store just switched to MyStore when we remodeled and got the touch screen time clocks. The new MyTime app is better shift swaps no longer need to be approved within the department, and we don't need to log in every time


----------



## GuestObsessed531

My store just switched over to MyTime last week. Am i the only one who...doesn't like it? Maybe it's just me, but it seems _too _simplistic. I and a couple other TMs tried putting up shifts that other TMs weren't able to see under the "My Available Shifts". I also kind of wish you could see whose shifts you were taking or accepting as well (that seems to be by design perhaps, but I feel as though we should be able to have an idea of whose shift you are covering as sometimes that could give you a clue about what you may be doing). 

I also miss the weekly calendar schedule view as was mentioned earlier. Maybe things will grow on me as time goes on and they work out bugs, but i feel like the classic swap switch board was much less of a headache to figure out.


----------



## Wqlk

Amanda Cantwell said:


> idk... but today for the first time I can't access the website (before it let you log in and it would say access denied)
> 
> hopefully that means it's coming soon. it is long past time to ditch Kronos


I work for a Canadian drug store and we use Kronos as well. It is disgusting, feels terrible, and the mobile app doesn’t even work LOL 😂


----------



## Logo

Is there any place a leader or anyone can see what shifts were given up?  I like to see so that I know if i have to come up with a plan b.  I'd like to know ahead of time if I'm going to be short a person


----------



## openmarket

GuestObsessed531 said:


> My store just switched over to MyTime last week. Am i the only one who...doesn't like it? Maybe it's just me, but it seems _too _simplistic. I and a couple other TMs tried putting up shifts that other TMs weren't able to see under the "My Available Shifts". I also kind of wish you could see whose shifts you were taking or accepting as well (that seems to be by design perhaps, but I feel as though we should be able to have an idea of whose shift you are covering as sometimes that could give you a clue about what you may be doing).
> 
> I also miss the weekly calendar schedule view as was mentioned earlier. Maybe things will grow on me as time goes on and they work out bugs, but i feel like the classic swap switch board was much less of a headache to figure out.


I agree. Knowing the who sometimes tells you the what. For instance, listing just consumables doesn't tell the whole story. It could be either open market or dry. 
I miss the weekly calendar schedule too. I used to talk directly to TMs about covering a shift instead of posting sometimes.


----------



## HRTMKendall

Logo said:


> Is there any place a leader or anyone can see what shifts were given up?  I like to see so that I know if i have to come up with a plan b.  I'd like to know ahead of time if I'm going to be short a person


Leaders cannot see who specifically gave up a shift but they can see open shifts in MyTime which show shifts that have been given up.


----------



## SuperTarget

Timecard coming Sept. 7th 🥳


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Wooo! Just need time off and availability now

and kronos mobile is officially gone 9/12


----------



## gracefulfillment

Any mention of shift tags?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

gracefulfillment said:


> Any mention of shift tags?


Good point. Haven’t seen any mention of it but we do need them back


----------



## Marvin Martian

I don't know about anyone else but I will not load work related apps on my personal phone. Personal is personal. If Target wants to pay a small portion of my cell bill then I will use it but not before then


----------



## SigningLady

They really need to fix having to use an OTP for every single log in (even when checking the box). Don't know if it's only on Android but it is super annoying. Every time I request the OTP it takes so long to text it to me that it's expires by the time I get it. 🙄 Glad I don't generally have to rely on the app to know when to show up.


----------



## BackLog

Marvin Martian said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I will not load work related apps on my personal phone. Personal is personal. If Target wants to pay a small portion of my cell bill then I will use it but not before then


Target does have discounts with most service providers, so...


----------



## SuperTarget

Time to get with the times.. Target wont be providing paper anything anymore.

Paychecks, Monthly Planners, WIU, Schedules, etc., etc. is all digital. Save the Trees 🌲


----------



## SuperTarget

Honestly though your schedule is your own responsibility. That is meant to be viewed on a personal device. However the store computers continue to exist for those without personal devices.


----------



## Anelmi

SigningLady said:


> They really need to fix having to use an OTP for every single log in (even when checking the box). Don't know if it's only on Android but it is super annoying. Every time I request the OTP it takes so long to text it to me that it's expires by the time I get it. 🙄 Glad I don't generally have to rely on the app to know when to show up.



yes! For whatever reason my biometric fingerprint no longer works and I cannot get it to work so I have to get the stupid phone call every single time I log in even though I click the “remember me” button. Quite irritating.


----------



## seasonaldude

Shift tags. Needs shift tagS! If they take away Kronos before adding shift tags, I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## HRTMKendall

Marvin Martian said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I will not load work related apps on my personal phone. Personal is personal. If Target wants to pay a small portion of my cell bill then I will use it but not before then


Please realize that this can also be used on a desktop while at work. It’s MyTime.Target.com


----------



## Marvin Martian

HRTMKendall said:


> Please realize that this can also be used on a desktop while at work. It’s MyTime.Target.com


Yes I know it can be done instore at work. And as for the other poster who said there are discounts on cell service because I work at Target that discount is not that much compared to the discount I get from senior and military discount.


----------



## SuperTarget

SuperTarget said:


> Timecard coming Sept. 7th 🥳
> 
> View attachment 12777


Launching in just a couple of hours!

Edit: Timecard is here!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

SuperTarget said:


> Launching in just a couple of hours!
> 
> Edit: Timecard is here!


And it goes way further back than Kronos!

as a reminder, kronos will officially be discontinued at the end of this week!!!!!!!


----------



## LK18

Any word on vacation balances being available? Ik we can see it on payslips but it’s also nice to see on Kronos.


----------



## Anelmi

Yeah I agree. I liked seeing my accrued balances on UKG.


----------



## BackupTL

SuperTarget said:


> Timecard coming Sept. 7th 🥳
> 
> View attachment 12777


Thank God. As a TL this app is pretty much worthless without timecard functions since I don't need it for shift swaps...

Hopefully in the future we can view myTime schedules and maybe even edit on this app for the whole store.


----------



## Ultimate Floater

I still want shift labels!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Kronos is officially gone!!!!!!!!!!

we just need shift tags and request off/accruals


----------



## Zxy123456

Marvin Martian said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I will not load work related apps on my personal phone. Personal is personal. If Target wants to pay a small portion of my cell bill then I will use it but not before then


What’s the big deal the app is free and your bill doesn’t go up if you have or use the app.


----------



## Zxy123456

SigningLady said:


> They really need to fix having to use an OTP for every single log in (even when checking the box). Don't know if it's only on Android but it is super annoying. Every time I request the OTP it takes so long to text it to me that it's expires by the time I get it. 🙄 Glad I don't generally have to rely on the app to know when to show up.


I answer the security question it’s easier but, I’m tired of telling the app my dogs name.


----------



## Zxy123456

Quick question I was wondering about. The app won’t let me pick up a shift when it’s going to put me over 40 hours but, what about swapping a shift? If I give up a shift can I then take another persons shift and they take mine? I know it can be done but, can it be done through app or do we have to talk to our ETL


----------



## seasonaldude

Zxy123456 said:


> I answer the security question it’s easier but, I’m tired of telling the app my dogs name.



I finally did the phone call option. I have not had to reverify my device since then.


----------



## Frontlanegirl

SuperTarget said:


> Honestly though your schedule is your own responsibility. That is meant to be viewed on a personal device. However the store computers continue to exist for those without personal devices.


Store computers and team members needing to use them are daily frustrations for HR. Don’t get me started on team members who can’t remember their passwords.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Zxy123456 said:


> Quick question I was wondering about. The app won’t let me pick up a shift when it’s going to put me over 40 hours but, what about swapping a shift? If I give up a shift can I then take another persons shift and they take mine? I know it can be done but, can it be done through app or do we have to talk to our ETL


As long as you give up one first and then the new one won’t send you over 40, yes


----------



## Zxy123456

Amanda Cantwell said:


> As long as you give up one first and then the new one won’t send you over 40, yes


Thanks


----------



## RollingStone

Similar to this thread, I work on the GM side of the house (Fulfillment, Plano, and GM push) but the App only shows me available Fulfillment and Cashiering shifts.  I’d like the ability to pick up GM and/or Plano shifts but never see them In the available section of the App.  Is this something built into my HR profile? My local HR lead is not sure how to change it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

RollingStone said:


> Similar to this thread, I work on the GM side of the house (Fulfillment, Plano, and GM push) but the App only shows me available Fulfillment and Cashiering shifts.  I’d like the ability to pick up GM and/or Plano shifts but never see them In the available section of the App.  Is this something built into my HR profile? My local HR lead is not sure how to change it.


They are your assigned work centers. Ck on workday for details.


----------



## RollingStone

Thanks Hardlinesmaster.  Workday shows my position as a Fulfillment Expert.  Guess that is why I only see those slots on myTime.


----------



## ThatAPguy

RollingStone said:


> Thanks Hardlinesmaster.  Workday shows my position as a Fulfillment Expert.  Guess that is why I only see those slots on myTime.


Talk to your HR they can key you in for those areas as secondary workcenters and then the shifts for those areas will show up for you to take


----------



## gracefulfillment

WE GOT SHIFT TAGS


----------



## RollingStone

Thanks ThatAPguy. I’ll do that


----------



## JustMeT

How do we view our accrued vacation and sick hours since kronos is no longer around?


----------



## Yetive

On your payslip or my time self service.


----------



## PotatoTomato

How do I put a shift up to be taken? I see the list of available shifts to take, but can't seem to find any way to make one of mine available


----------



## HRTMKendall

RollingStone said:


> Similar to this thread, I work on the GM side of the house (Fulfillment, Plano, and GM push) but the App only shows me available Fulfillment and Cashiering shifts.  I’d like the ability to pick up GM and/or Plano shifts but never see them In the available section of the App.  Is this something built into my HR profile? My local HR lead is not sure how to change it.


This has to be keyed into MyTime as a secondary workcenter. It’s very tricky to get to.


----------



## Guest Avocado

PotatoTomato said:


> How do I put a shift up to be taken? I see the list of available shifts to take, but can't seem to find any way to make one of mine available


It's very easy actually. All you have to do is press the minus in the red circle next to the shift. myTime will ask if you want to post it, and then you just hit the confirm button in the red rectangle for it to be posted. The shift will have an hourglass next to it in your schedule until someone takes it. If you want to unpost it, then just tap the hourglass and follow the instructions.

Always remember, you're still responsible for the shift until it has been covered.


----------

